# Regex alles nach ? löschen



## eQual (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich arbeite gerade an einem kleinen Tool und bekomme dort Pfadnamen angegeben die in etwa so aussehen:

blabla.htm?path=12#

Nun möchte ich alles nach dem ? und natürlich das ? selbst entfernen, nur krieg ich den Regex Code nicht hin:


```
preparedPath.replace("\\?.*", "")
```

Soweit komme ich aber so wies aussieht funktioniert dies nicht...
Ich bitte euch um kurze Hilfe und Frage mich was ich falsch mache?

Grüsse


----------



## faetzminator (26. Okt 2010)

Vergleiche String (Java Platform SE 6) mit String (Java Platform SE 6) bzw. String (Java Platform SE 6). Letztere verwenden Regex


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2010)

Ich würde das ganz simpel per split machen:


```
String url = "index.php?test=test";
String[] token = url.split("\\?");
return token[0];
```


----------



## eQual (26. Okt 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten, habe es nun mit substring gemacht und dann den index des Fragezeichens mithilfe von indexOf("?") bekommen und es funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Okt 2010)

ich wäre bei Regex geblieben:

```
String url = "http://www.google.de?q=regex".replaceAll("([^\\?]*).*", "$1");
System.out.println("Basis: " + url);
```

Ausgabe:

```
Basis: http://www.google.de
```


----------

